# Forum > MMO > Guild Wars 2 >  Anyone have GW2 scripts for Logitech G11 Programable keyboard?

## Domeno

How can i program this keyboard to euip horn, use the speed boost, then re-equip weapon? 

And do you have other things you do with this keyboard for GW2?

Thanks!

----------


## thebluefish

Edit one of your programmable keys, go to "Multi Key", and begin recording. For what you want to do, would be something like this:

----------


## Domeno

will it record equipping an item from your bag with your mouse, clicking it, then putting it back in your bag and re-equiping the weapon?

----------

